# Do you have a meal plan?



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

This question is inspired by Michael Coley's packing list. 

I cook while on vacation. For years, before I married, I had a fixed menu that I used on vacation. It worked great because I had the menus, I had the grocery list that went with it. And everyone I was traveling with at the time (sister, her husband, brother, his partner, my son, one of his cousins or friends and me) liked the food. 

Now enters my new husband who is a picky eater. Both of his children are vegetarians. And now I am at a loss! Our next two trips are just Ian and I. We can cope by each making our own stuff. But, the big blowout family vacations that used to be so much fun seem to be beyond my grasp nowl 

I have no idea what to put together for our meals. How do other people cope?

elaine


----------



## Judy (Jul 15, 2010)

Since it is your new husband and his children who have dietary restrictions, maybe they could handle the meal planning on the next big blow-out family vacation.  If you still want to be chief shopper and cook, ask you new "picky eater" husband for recipes that he and his "vegetarian" children both like.  Then pick the ones you'd  be comfortable preparing.  If the children eat dairy, finding meals for them that the entire family would like shouldn't be hard.  Just look for recipes calling for cheese or beans instead of meat.  Use vegetable stock and olive oil instead of chicken/beef broth or bacon grease/lard.  You might discover new foods that you like, but never thought of eating before.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2010)

I share your pain. Even restaurants are tough now that my daughter is a vegetarian. And somehow, her meal is always the most expensive one because she often orders a salad and appetizer.

Sheila


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

What do you cook at home?  I would think that you would want to do something similar (or something simpler) on a timeshare trip.

I can't imagine the complexities of meal planning with your situation.  My wife and I have similar tastes (we like almost everything <G>) and are kids eat really good.  But we're definitely meat eaters.  In his kindergarten pre-assessment, the teacher asked my son where he lived and he said "Texas".  She asked "where in Texas?", to see if he knew his address or city and he said "Texas... de Brazil?".  (A really nice all you can eat meat place, for those not familiar with it!)

Picking the spices (to pack), non-perishable ingredients (to pack or buy) and fresh ingredients (to buy) that I did, I tried to pick things that would give us quite a bit of flexibility for simple meals that I know we like.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2010)

When we had the kids with us, I planned meals and rarely ate out on vacation.  Our first timeshare experiences were in the mountains, less than two hours from home, and we packed the car with food, spices, and cooking utensils I would need, if they weren't in the unit.  

Now I don't bother with spices or any food, well maybe pink sweetener, but I may buy this little dude: http://www.ratpak.com/ and perhaps a portable, sealable salt and pepper shaker, too.  I really missed salt and pepper on our hashbrowns on Maui.  Seasoned salt would be nice, and maybe a little cajun seasoning for the eggs.  I need to think of spices I would use on vacation to make that purchase justifiable.


----------



## Judy (Jul 15, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I share your pain. Even restaurants are tough now that my daughter is a vegetarian. And somehow, her meal is always the most expensive one because she often orders a salad and appetizer.Sheila


Try Indian restaurants.  They always have vegetarian entrees on the menu.  Mexican restaurants usually do too, you just have to ask whether the beans are vegetarian (not made with meat broth or fat).  Many Chinese restaurants have vegetarian options too. Thai restaurants will usually make their entrees with tofu instead of meat, but you have to be ask whether the sauces are made with shrimp or fish paste.
Eating with a vegetarian can widen your culinary experience


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2010)

Judy said:


> Try Indian restaurants.  They always have vegetarian entrees on the menu.  Mexican restaurants usually do too, you just have to ask whether the beans are vegetarian (not made with meat broth or fat).  Many Chinese restaurants have vegetarian options too. Thai restaurants will usually make their entrees with tofu instead of meat, but you have to be ask whether the sauces are made with shrimp or fish paste.
> Eating with a vegetarian can widen your culinary experience



Thanks for the tips. I thought I had done well buying her refried beans (which she always loved as a teen) until she informed me that the ones I selected were made with lard and she wouldn't eat them.

Sheila


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 15, 2010)

I suggest that sometime prior to departure, you sit down with them, individually or as a goup,
and ask them to help you prepare a grocery list.  That way, if nothing else, they'll be invested
in the process.

Alternatively, insist that they join you on the shopping expedition and select their own food.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 15, 2010)

I travel with my younger DS who has Celiac disease with hyper-sensitive reactions.  A couple of bread crumbs ingested will trigger a reaction.  Heck, that was our introduction to TS; we can't eat out when vacationing lest some less than cautious chef make a mistake, and have him with his head in the toilet for a couple of our precious vacation days!  TS units with a kitchen are a Godsend for us!

So, yes, we plan our meals carefully, and reuse our list of easy to prepare TS (and Camping) meals regularly.  I keep a spreadsheet of meal options with ingredients and we select what we want in advance.  First stop after check-in is Whole Foods where we spend way too much for basic groceries.  But we know they are safe!  

I have yet to try international travel with DS.  Going with DW only to Cabo in '12, and we will certainly be scouting Mexico to see how easy it is to find certified Gluten Free ingredients there too.  Travel to the US is great; Whole Foods even carries his favorite, made in Canada, Gluten Free breads - I don't even need to bring those along now.

Throughout the year as we identify options at home that will be easy on the road, we add them to the list, so there are probably enough options for 2 or 3 weeks travel now without repeats.

M Ross


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 15, 2010)

Isn't this a great excuse to go out for meals while on vacation? 

[not to confused with bankr63's note which posted at the same time as mine!]


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Isn't this a great excuse to go out for meals while on vacation?



Going out is not always a desirable thing. Besides the obvious cost factor, getting everyone to agree on a time to eat, a place to eat, and enough patience to wait for a table to eat at is not fun.

We find it much simpler to keep our "regular" food on hand that can be reheated easily. 

Sheila


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Isn't this a great excuse to go out for meals while on vacation?
> 
> That is usually my meal plan
> 
> Most mornings we cook breakfast in, lunch and dinner we are usually too busy sightseeing or something (anything!!) for me to want to cook on vacation.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 15, 2010)

We do not have any meal plans at all. We never cook any meals when on vacation. We decide where we want to eat, when, and what on the spur of the moment. It just depends how we feel at the time.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Judy said:


> Since it is your new husband and his children who have dietary restrictions, maybe they could handle the meal planning on the next big blow-out family vacation.  If you still want to be chief shopper and cook, ask you new "picky eater" husband for recipes that he and his "vegetarian" children both like.  Then pick the ones you'd  be comfortable preparing.  If the children eat dairy, finding meals for them that the entire family would like shouldn't be hard.  Just look for recipes calling for cheese or beans instead of meat.  Use vegetable stock and olive oil instead of chicken/beef broth or bacon grease/lard.  You might discover new foods that you like, but never thought of eating before.



I really like the idea of having the kids be responsible for part of the meal planning and shopping. What is funny about this predicament is that the kids are not picky, just vegetarians. Laura, my bonus daughter, says that as long as I don't just cook meat, she can make a meal of the sides and supplement it with hard boiled eggs. John, my bonus son, is perfectly happy fending for himself. He will happily eat chees sandwiches and make simple pasta. 

It is the juxtaposition of their meal requirements and my desire for a "family meal" that makes this more difficult. If I was happy with everyone cooking for themselves, everything would be fine. 

This is just one of those problems with blended families. My side of the family is used to sitting down together and eating. Ian's side of the family has basically made their own stuff and then retired to their bedrooms to eat - it is a habit that is HORRID to me.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I share your pain. Even restaurants are tough now that my daughter is a vegetarian. And somehow, her meal is always the most expensive one because she often orders a salad and appetizer.
> 
> Sheila



John goes to extremes. He is large and hungry. He can eat several courses - sometimes he will order very expensively, sometimes, very inexpensively. 

Laura is more difficult. She is a diabetic (type 1) and has to eat at very set times to keep her insulin and blood sugar constant.

It is a challenge.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2010)

I cook 6 nights a week at home, so I don't cook dinner on vacation.  We do eat in for lunches (or pack a lunch) and breakfast, snacks, and cold drinks every day.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> What do you cook at home?  I would think that you would want to do something similar (or something simpler) on a timeshare trip.
> 
> I can't imagine the complexities of meal planning with your situation.  My wife and I have similar tastes (we like almost everything <G>) and are kids eat really good.  But we're definitely meat eaters.  In his kindergarten pre-assessment, the teacher asked my son where he lived and he said "Texas".  She asked "where in Texas?", to see if he knew his address or city and he said "Texas... de Brazil?".  (A really nice all you can eat meat place, for those not familiar with it!)
> 
> Picking the spices (to pack), non-perishable ingredients (to pack or buy) and fresh ingredients (to buy) that I did, I tried to pick things that would give us quite a bit of flexibility for simple meals that I know we like.



I call them "kids" loosely. My bonus daughter is 26, bonus son is 23. Neither of them lives with us on a full time basis, any more. John lives in the dorm. Laura just graduated from UVA Law School. She will be going to work full time at a law firm in Delaware. Even my son and his wife are off at school. They are students about 100 miles from here and live on campus.

Part of the reason that I enjoy(ed) cooking on vacation was the oppportunity to sit around the table as a family and bond. If I am stressing out about what to cook, then it is defeating the purpose of having a nice family meal.

I used to have a set menu for 9 days that I had perfected over 10 years of time share vacations. It was easy to make, reasonably inexpensive and the ingredients complemented each other without duplicating flavors. 

Oh well! We could eat macaroni and cheese!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

*Now that is a real challenge!*



bankr63 said:


> I travel with my younger DS who has Celiac disease with hyper-sensitive reactions.  A couple of bread crumbs ingested will trigger a reaction.  Heck, that was our introduction to TS; we can't eat out when vacationing lest some less than cautious chef make a mistake, and have him with his head in the toilet for a couple of our precious vacation days!  TS units with a kitchen are a Godsend for us!
> 
> So, yes, we plan our meals carefully, and reuse our list of easy to prepare TS (and Camping) meals regularly.  I keep a spreadsheet of meal options with ingredients and we select what we want in advance.  First stop after check-in is Whole Foods where we spend way too much for basic groceries.  But we know they are safe!
> 
> ...



My challenge does not come close to the challenge that you face. In fact, your post really helped put my situation into perspective. 

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Isn't this a great excuse to go out for meals while on vacation?
> 
> [not to confused with bankr63's note which posted at the same time as mine!]



LOL! It is the reason I have given up cooking at Thanksgiving and Christmas. For those two meals, we now eat out, even though everyone would prefer that we eat at home, except for me. Now the family is used to us eating out for Thanksgiving and Christmas. It has become our new family tradition.

It taxes us financially to get everyone to vacation, I really don't want to add to the expense by eating out also. 

My husband's solution is to just not let the kids come. And we have been doing more of that. Except for meal planning, I prefer having the kids with us.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> Going out is not always a desirable thing. Besides the obvious cost factor, getting everyone to agree on a time to eat, a place to eat, and enough patience to wait for a table to eat at is not fun.
> 
> We find it much simpler to keep our "regular" food on hand that can be reheated easily.
> 
> Sheila



YEP! I just need to re-define regular!

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you're probably stressing over it too much.  If they're as easy to accommodate as it sounds, just let everyone do their own thing and enjoy the time with them (even if it's not over the dinner table).


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I cook 6 nights a week at home, so I don't cook dinner on vacation.  We do eat in for lunches (or pack a lunch) and breakfast, snacks, and cold drinks every day.



Yes, a timeshare is handy even for eggs and toast and cold cereal. Even better when you can make a couple of sandwiches and have some fruit.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Judy said:


> Try Indian restaurants.  They always have vegetarian entrees on the menu.  Mexican restaurants usually do too, you just have to ask whether the beans are vegetarian (not made with meat broth or fat).  Many Chinese restaurants have vegetarian options too. Thai restaurants will usually make their entrees with tofu instead of meat, but you have to be ask whether the sauces are made with shrimp or fish paste.
> Eating with a vegetarian can widen your culinary experience



When the kids are just in town visiting, we almost always eat Indian, Thai, Japanese and Mexican (for those of you that are in the DFW area, there is a Mexican Restaurant in Fort Worth with MANY vegetarian options called Oscar's). It isn't a problem while we are at home, because we are familiar with restaurants. 

On vacation, we are less familiar with ethnic restaurants and we frequently are at WDW without a rental car so we rely on a shopping service. Which is why there is such a need for a meal plan.

elaine


----------



## Darlene (Jul 15, 2010)

glypnirsgirl,

I do like the idea of making a shopping list and menu BEFORE I leave home. Would you share your ideas? 

I share your pain. My daughter is a vegetarian, too. It's been very hard, and what she used to do is eat pasta and rice, lots of junk food, and very little veggies.  I took her to a dietitian who put her on a 'diet'. Now she has to keep up with what she eats, and has a plan to help her meet nutritional requirements for calcium, and protein (which she was deficient in).

My husband is the 'picky eater' and can't eat many things because he's allergic to them. His list includes spicy food, most fruits, and raw veggies, so our salads are pretty much lettuce. 

We usually by breakfast and have lunch stuff, and then I cook/grill dinner most nights.  We usually have dinner out one night.   
Darlene


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

*I called the kids and got some input from them*



Darlene said:


> glypnirsgirl,
> 
> I do like the idea of making a shopping list and menu BEFORE I leave home. Would you share your ideas?
> 
> ...




Hi Darlene - 

I see I am not alone! 

Ian teases his son John that he is not a vegetarian because he doesn't eat vegetables, he eats grains (lots of pasta and bread). I think that it was really smart of you to take your daughter to a dietitian to have her be more aware of her nutrition. I remember reading an article in the newspaper here about a couple who were vegetarians - they described themselves as twinkie and diet coke vegetarians before they worked with a nutritionist.

Ian has food allergies, too. He is allergic to dairy (it is an allergy to casein, the milk protein: he is not lactose-intolerant), broccoli, asparagus, and cauliflour (my favorite vegetables). In addition to that, he is allergic to most food preservatives, so we eat almost all organic food. (We are another happy Whole Foods family).

Can your husband eat cooked vegetables, just not raw? 

Laura is good about eating vegetables. And since being diagnosed with diabetes, she is no longer a vegan. So she will eat omelets and fritatas. Because of Ian's allergies, the vegetables we primarily use are peppers, spinach and greens. 

John came over for dinner last night and I made a stir-fry: brown rice with cabbage, red pepper, onions, a little fresh garlic and carrots. I just cooked the rice separately, stirred the vegetables in a hot non-stick pan until they were done, added the rice, about a T. of olive oil and then broke a stirred egg into it to add some protein. It worked for a cheap dinner. I frequently do this on Thursday nights to clean out the leftover vegetables from the week. For Ian and I, added a little ahi tuna. (I buy the fish in the large bags from Costco because each filet is individually wrapped and I can defrost one at a time).

While he was here, I talked to him about what he wants to eat while on vacation. He said that he doesn't care. He can eat baked potatoes that he makes in the microwave or he will cook pasta and add a vegetarian bottled sauce to it and eat the vegetables that I make for dinner. I asked him if he could coordinate this with Laura so that we can get Laura fed, too. It won't work for Laura to eat pasta (by itself) and baked potatoes, it will set off her blood sugar.

So, in thinking about this, I have realized I can do three basic meals that will work for everyone: pasta, frittatas, stir fries. I can add shrimp or fish to the stir fries for those of us who are not vegetarians. I can add Italian sausage to the pasta. The frittatas I will just do totally meatless.

If I can figure out how to make tasty beans without using meat to season them, I can add beans and cornbread for another meal.

I know how to make hummus as long as I have access to a blender or food processor (maybe another thing to add to the owners locker). I can also make tabbouleh. That will give us a few things to have on hand for us to snack on. Some pita chips and sliced cucumbers and carrots and we will have pretty healthy snacks. 

In addition to that, one night we can cook on the grill and we will make hamburgers for the non-vegetarians and Boca Patties (I think that is what Laura called them) for the vegetarians. We can have potato salad and fruit salad for the sides that night. 

Laura said that for lunch, she can make sandwiches with cheese and vegetables and some kind of firm tofu that is cut into slices. She is going to look up for me and see what it is called. So, for lunch, we can still have sandwiches (which is what we do about half the time any how). And I just realized that peanut butter and jelly will work, too. 

The other half of the time, we have salads for lunch, so that is really easy to keep the meat out of. I will add eggs, walnuts and raisins to the salad to increase the protein level. 

I figure if I have plenty of turkey (I buy roasted turkey breast whole instead of sliced up - it is tastier and less processed) on hand, my meat-eaters can add that to the salads. And use it for their sandwiches. 

Breakfast won't change. We will still have pancakes, eggs, cold cereal, etc. No accomodations necessary there. 

Figuring out the amounts of everything may be a challenge the first time. We may have to make a mid-week trip to the store, but we can get a taxi to do that if necessary. I figure I have about 5 dinners and the same lunches and breakfasts that we have always had, I just need to add the peanut butter, add more jelly to the list, and the tofu slices. 

With two dinners out, we should be good to go. 

Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I think you're probably stressing over it too much.  If they're as easy to accommodate as it sounds, just let everyone do their own thing and enjoy the time with them (even if it's not over the dinner table).



This concept helped me to not stress about it. 

The fact is that the kids are easy going and kind. They really aren't demanding. It really is me, not them.

John came over last night to do some laundry. I cooked dinner while he was here and talked to him about it. As usual, he was not concerned. He suggested that I get potatoes and he would just bake one in the microwave and eat whatever vegetables that I made for dinner. It made me laugh!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When we had the kids with us, I planned meals and rarely ate out on vacation.  Our first timeshare experiences were in the mountains, less than two hours from home, and we packed the car with food, spices, and cooking utensils I would need, if they weren't in the unit.
> 
> Now I don't bother with spices or any food, well maybe pink sweetener, but I may buy this little dude: http://www.ratpak.com/ and perhaps a portable, sealable salt and pepper shaker, too.  I really missed salt and pepper on our hashbrowns on Maui.  Seasoned salt would be nice, and maybe a little cajun seasoning for the eggs.  I need to think of spices I would use on vacation to make that purchase justifiable.



I love this little dude! I know exactly what I would put in it: tarragon, thyme, sage, rosemary, curry powder, oregano, basil. DRAT, I guess I will leave out the tarragon! or maybe the sage. I have to have the rosemary, thyme and oregano. 

Before the vegetarians, one of my favorite meals for vacation was pork chops marinated in orange juice with rosemary. They are great cooked out on the grill.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 16, 2010)

Elaine,

From your long post, it seems that you are getting a grip on a plan.  I would take it as a bit of a challenge to find out what works.  Make note of the meals that get closest to your ideal this time around, and build upon that.  Eventually you will build up a list of reliable options.  Of course based on the ages of your kids/bonus kids, you may have new mouths to feed, and another new set of challenges in your future... 

One way we cope with picky veggie eaters is to have multiple options available.  We just gave up on fighting the hordes around veggies with dinner, so we will often have 2 or 3 options on the table for dinner: salad or slaw, cold cut veggies (carrots, mini tomatoes, celery) and one or two steamed options.  Sounds like extra work, but it's worth it for the happy faces and reduced aggravation.

As far as perspective about our dealing with food allergies.  I always feel we are much better off than many other families because Celiac is not an anaphylactic reaction.  My DS gets sick, but he gets better.  It would take a LOT of continued exposure to become lethal.  Those poor parents of kids with nut allergies must live in dread of the sudden and violent reaction their kids can have.  And to further count our blessings, we may never have found these great TS vacations if we weren't driven to explore new options by the Celiac.  

M Ross


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2010)

I am a vegetarian, but my family is not.  The easiest way to cook for both is to plan a meal with a meat dish, and a meat substitute, and add add to it vegetarian side dishes like salad, veggies, pasta, rice, bread, potatoes, that everyone can eat.

So let's say that DH has steak.  I might have a meat substitute like a veggie burger, or add Tofu or cubed cheese to my salad.  It doesn't have to be complicated - I certainly don't make two meals.  I do eat dairy products, eggs, and some seafood, which makes it easier.  

If your family members are vegans it's a lot more difficult, and they need a carefully structured diet to make sure they are getting all their nutrients.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 16, 2010)

> Ian teases his son John that he is not a vegetarian because he doesn't eat vegetables, he eats grains (lots of pasta and bread).


Elaine,
We have had a lot of fun with my daughter's eating habits. When she was little she announced one day that she only wanted to eat ham, so we called her a 'ham-atarian." It was true on so many levels. Then when she decided she wasn't going to at meat at 14, we started calling her a carb-atarian. She was eating way too much pasta, potatoes, and bread. And it began to show. Now, she is more aware of what she eats, and she knows better what she should be eating....not that she always does. 

My husband can eat cooked veggies, but he is very limited in what he likes. 

I agree with you - pasta is the universal dish. We usually have a spagetti night on our vacation, which can be vegetarian or not. 
We grill fish one night, and this my daughter will eat. She has to make some concessions to get the protein she needs.
We love stir fry, and I even get spring rolls and vegetarian potstickers that everyone likes.
Pizza is another night and we can get a mix that everyone likes. 
I like the idea of a frittata, and I do make quiche. So I will have to see how they like that idea. I could even make it half meat/half vegetarian. 
Baked Potatoe bar could be another night with some veggie/cheese toppings. 
Okay, I have my menu for Hawaii   I will still need to tweek it a little, and make a shopping list. I hate how expensive salads, and bread are there. I love how cheap some of the local fruit is. 
Thanks, 
Good luck,
Darlene


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> Elaine,
> 
> From your long post, it seems that you are getting a grip on a plan.  I would take it as a bit of a challenge to find out what works.  Make note of the meals that get closest to your ideal this time around, and build upon that.  Eventually you will build up a list of reliable options.  Of course based on the ages of your kids/bonus kids, you may have new mouths to feed, and another new set of challenges in your future... I sure hope so! It is one of the things that I am looking forward to.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reassurance!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I am a vegetarian, but my family is not.  The easiest way to cook for both is to plan a meal with a meat dish, and a meat substitute, and add add to it vegetarian side dishes like salad, veggies, pasta, rice, bread, potatoes, that everyone can eat. Because I do not cook much at home, I do not mind going to the extra trouble on vacation to make lots of side dishes. I am even considering doing a rifstofel with both meat and vegetable dishes. Laura loves Mali Kofta, an Indian vegetable dish in a curry cream sauce. My sister loves the same dish with chicken. I am going to have to search for recipes. I can add Saag Paneer (spinach with cheese) and a vegetable curry and this will be a good substitute for the big pot roast that I used to make with all of the fixings.
> 
> So let's say that DH has steak.  I might have a meat substitute like a veggie burger, or add Tofu or cubed cheese to my salad.  It doesn't have to be complicated - I certainly don't make two meals.  I do eat dairy products, eggs, and some seafood, which makes it easier.
> 
> If your family members are vegans it's a lot more difficult, and they need a carefully structured diet to make sure they are getting all their nutrients.Laura was a vegan, but could not cope with it once she was diagnosed with diabetes. She now eats dairy and eggs. So there are lots of things that I can make as I have thought about it more. Egg salad sandwiches, which everyone except Ian will eat. A chef salad, leaving the meat off for the kids.



Great inspiration!!


----------



## pipet (Jul 20, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> If I can figure out how to make tasty beans without using meat to season them, I can add beans and cornbread for another meal.



Sounds like you are on the way to working this out and that your eaters are all very cooperative.

As to the beans, amazingly, most do fine with just simple flavorings (salt & pepper, touch of garlic, onion, bay leaf, etc), and if your family doesn't mind a little spice, that really can make a very basic bean dish exciting even minus the meat (altho you still may miss it a little, lol).  There is the old-fashioned pickled-type pepper sauce & Tabasco, etc plus so many other varieties.  I usually carry a little bag of Chipotle powder with me when I go to my TS (powder is nice b/c it's lightweight).


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hearty Pasta Salad*

A hearty pasta salad is another good vegetarian main dish and easy to make on vacation.  (I happen to be making this tonight.)  

This is what I put in it:

12-16 oz. Spiral pasta - cooked, plunged into an ice bath, drained
1 can black beans, rinsed
1 can garbonzo beans, rinsed
1 chopped sweet red onion
1 large can sliced black olives
1 chopped bell pepper
cubed fresh Parmesan or other Italian cheese
Low fat Italian dressing

You can add/subtract any veggies or sub canned green beans.


----------

